# Which hardware is safe in a smoker build



## hawtsauc3 (May 8, 2019)

I know zinc is a no-no and stainless is the go to but are there other options that are acceptable? I'm assuming Iron might be okay? long story short i'm fixing an old weber kettle and the handle is disconnected. i drilled out the pop rivets that had held it in and plan to go to the hardware store tonight for some washers, bolts, and nuts, but need to know what backup options I have if stainless isn't there.


----------



## fivetricks (May 8, 2019)

If you have a Menards near you by chance they have an extensive selection of SS nuts/bolts, etc


----------



## Jonok (May 8, 2019)

+1 for menards, but any of the big box home stores should have what you need.  A real hardware store is better yet


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 8, 2019)

Jonok said:


> +1 for menards, but any of the big box home stores should have what you need.  A real hardware store is better yet


yeah my options are ace (2 min from home) or menards (5 min from home). back to menards it will be lol. I'm hoping i can fix it, the grill is in great shape but no lid = no bueno


----------



## fivetricks (May 8, 2019)

The SS selection should be at the cashier aisles side of the nuts and bolts aisle :-)


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2019)

The whole Galvanized Gas will kill you is way over blown. You are not making an entire smoker with food contact grates of Galvanized metal, and Pumping the smoke into your house for all to breath. Even IF you got the temp up high enough to get the Zinc to gas off, 1600°F, we are talking a couple of Tiny Nuts and Bolts! Even IF you gathered and piped the Gas directly into a Gas Mask over your face...I doubt there would be enough to give you a reaction. Not to mention once the Zinc gives off the the gas, you don't have to ever worry about it again.
Use what ever you can find...JJ


----------



## Jonok (May 8, 2019)

And, what happens as the result of “Metal Fever” from inhaling vaporized zinc, isn’t very dramatic...


----------



## chopsaw (May 8, 2019)

Jonok said:


> And, what happens as the result of “Metal Fever” from inhaling vaporized zinc, isn’t very dramatic...


it's about as sick as I ever want to be . Guess it depends on how much , and how long . 



 hawtsauc3
 like JJ said you have no worries . That original connection should have been a spot weld .


----------



## Jonok (May 8, 2019)

Unfortunately, been there, done that, got the T-shirt.
When I was in college, making garbage cans with handles for the University out of 1/2” conduit and galvanized 55 gallon drums, (‘cause I was the only one stupid enough to own up and say that I could TIG them together, even though they had been brazing the same sorts of stuff with gas for a few years...).

 I felt crappy for the afternoon, but really, no long term effects.  (And no, I didn’t hit the University for damages, for God’s sake, the fact that they let me play with their toys for as long as they did, was a phenomenal boon. And the garbage cans ROCKED!!!)


----------



## Steve H (May 9, 2019)

Or just use stainless steel rivets if the original holes weren't damaged. Or go to a slightly larger rivet if they were.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 9, 2019)

Well i went with SS. Someone at ACE ended up grabbing everything for me. I did get some stuff at Menards but honestly for anyone copying me just go to ace. It's 1000x easier to find everything and you'll actually find everything. I couldn't find fender washers to save my life at menards which caused the trip to be mostly a waste. 

I've tested it out and everything fits and feels solid so i'm on to the rest of the restoration. I'm still questioning if this was really worth the investment lol. Yes it'll function nicely but I think when i'm done i'll be about $90 into it between grates, hardware, new handles, and cleaning supplies.


----------

